# Twin Saints Church, Detroit April 2019



## mookster (May 13, 2019)

So now I'm moving into my first posting from the wonderful, beautiful wreckage of a city that is Detroit. The city is slowly but surely cleaning itself up but it will take many many years to heal itself from the decades of damage caused by white flight, poverty, arson, demolition by neglect and general lack of care that was rampant in the city for so long. Despite all that, and how inherently dangerous the city is to those who have a lack of situational awareness, it's my second favourite city out of everywhere I've been in the States, beaten only by NYC.

Myself and three of my best exploring friends spent a long Easter weekend criss-crossing the city exploring a huge amount of locations, it was by far the best 'mini trip' out of any exploring trip I have ever done anywhere, ever and I think the only way I could beat it would be by going back there all over again. There will be a few 'compendium' style posts of numerous similar locations grouped together as well as a few standalone threads for the ones I took more photos of or think worthy of a more thorough showing here.

This particular church is perhaps one of the best in the city. I'd seen photos of it on Instagram for a while but only managed to track it down by a little fluke of luck right before I departed the UK. Incredibly it has managed to remain almost totally un-graffitied which is near as dammit unheard of in the city. I guess it might help that the location is still pinned on Google as an active church due to the attached community facility, and the few other posts online state that it was being renovated a few years back, a job that obviously either never happened or was never completed. We turned up outside in the absolutely torrential rain of a storm that actually probably helped us on the first day as it kept most people off the streets for the majority of the day, and after a wet slide we were in. This was probably my favourite church of the whole trip to shoot, the white walls made it lovely and airy inside and very easy to take photos of.

























































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## night crawler (May 13, 2019)

Amazing photos from you as normal, great condition considering it is abandoned


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 14, 2019)

Nice photos. Lovely stained glass windows, nice flags and a nice dome but a shame about the water puddles.


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 14, 2019)

Simply lovely. thats a cracker to start off with. The stained glass is excellent, cant believe its still in tact!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 18, 2019)

Pretty spectacular this, great shots too!


----------



## The Wombat (May 18, 2019)

I never tire of your US photo trips
And this is excellent... well done!


----------



## mookster (May 21, 2019)

Thanks all


----------

